# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Goed dat je in Nederland nog geen bloedtest Down-Syndroom kunt doen

## Leontien

In Duitsland, Oostenrijk, Zwitserland en Liechtenstein is vanaf maandag een bloedtest beschikbaar om te bepalen of een ongeboren baby het syndroom van Down heeft. 

Volgens Oepkes is de bloedtest een technisch ingewikkelde operatie. ''Het bloed moet gescheiden worden van het plasma en gaat vervolgens in een machine. Die voert allerlei berekeningen uit. Het is een erg complexe technologie.''

Als het onderzoek is afgerond, wordt het gepubliceerd in een wetenschappelijk tijdschrift. Vervolgens is het aan de Gezondheidsraad om aan de minister te adviseren om de screening ook voor zwangere vrouwen in Nederland in te voeren.

Ben jij het eens met het Nederlandse beleid? Of vind je dat Nederland mee moet gaan met de andere landen hierin?

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## floris

dan doen ze hier toch via de vruchtwater punktie, dit hebben ze bij mijn vrouw gedaan omdat ze al op leeftijd was 13 jaar geleden, daaraan konden ze zien of je geen kind met down-syndroom krijg.

groetjes.

----------


## christel1

Ik vraag me dan af, hoeveel weken ben je dan al zwanger voor ze het kunnen zien in je bloed ? En ook een vruchtwaterpunctie kunnen ze maar op een bepaald aantal weken zwangerschap uitvoeren. En het is het bloed van het kindje of het bloed van de mama want dat kan ik nergens vinden. 

En dan nog is het aan de ouders om te beslissen of ze hun kindje willen houden of niet. Ik vind dat Nederland wel meemoet met de andere landen dan en hopelijk België ook, kennis moet gedeeld en toegepast worden.

----------


## shelara

Ik mag toch hopen dat dit NIET gaat gebeuren.
Uitsluitend als er vermoeden bestaat dat de baby een erfelijke ziekte zou hebben, een erg pijnlijk leven, voor de duur een jaar of 5, en geen medicijnen dan zou een test mogen, maar niet voor Down/up kinderen, walgelijk idee.
Waar stopt dit? Liever een blauwogig kind met blond haar, jak het idee.
Kind op bestelling wordt het dan. :Mad:

----------


## christel1

Shelara, natuurlijk niet voor alle kinderen hoor, geloof me daar ben ik ook niet voor. Zo'n toestanden kunnen ook niet door de beugel. 
De schoonzus van mijn dochter is zwanger nu via IVF en bij het testen van de spermacellen zijn ze tot de conclusie gekomen dat haar vriend drager is van het muco gen en dan kan je iets doen want leven met mucovicidose is voor iedereen een hel. 
Maar voor mij ook geen wereld met blonde kinderen en blauwe ogen...

----------


## Jilly

Een vruchtwaterpunctie is mogelijk, maar brengt ook voor een bepaald percentage risico voor het kind mee. Stel het kind heeft geen down maar houdt hieraan wel iets over.. tja.

----------


## shelara

> Shelara, natuurlijk niet voor alle kinderen hoor, geloof me daar ben ik ook niet voor. Zo'n toestanden kunnen ook niet door de beugel. 
> De schoonzus van mijn dochter is zwanger nu via IVF en bij het testen van de spermacellen zijn ze tot de conclusie gekomen dat haar vriend drager is van het muco gen en dan kan je iets doen want leven met mucovicidose is voor iedereen een hel. 
> Maar voor mij ook geen wereld met blonde kinderen en blauwe ogen...


We bedoelen dus precies hetzelfde, gelukkig, enge wereld zou het dan worden.
Inderdaad heeft die schoonzus gelijk, als er een groot risico is voor een erg pijnlijk " leven" voor de baby, dan heeft ze groot gelijk en denkt aan het welzijn van de baby.

----------


## shelara

> Een vruchtwaterpunctie is mogelijk, maar brengt ook voor een bepaald percentage risico voor het kind mee. Stel het kind heeft geen down maar houdt hieraan wel iets over.. tja.


Ja, dat risico is er dan ook nog, dus maar niet doen, wat mij betreft, wat is er mis met een down kindje? Helemaal eens dus.

----------


## floris

kijk een down kindje krijgen zit niemand op te wachten.
het kind niet , de ouders niet.
dus die bloedtest is een goed idee, want een vruchtwaterpunktie is nog steeds gevaarlijk.
alleen moet je de test gebruiken daar waar het nodig is.
zit het in de familie ,of is de leeftijd van de vrouw over de 38 jaar dan is de kans wat groter.
daar is het goed voor, niet iedereen moet ineens gaan testen.
Maar voor mij ook geen wereld met blonde kinderen en blauwe ogen....
bruin haar is goed ,hahah

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik begrijp niet uit het stukje of die bloedtest ook risico's met zich meebrengt zoals bij de vruchtwaterpunctie, dus kan er weinig over zeggen...
Ze testen nu al bij vrouwen vanaf bepaalde leeftijd en met erfelijke ziektes, dus die bloedtest zou vergelijkbaar zijn denk ik, alleen iets verplichten ben ik niet voor.
Ouders in verwachting kunnen zelf kiezen of ze al die tests wel of niet willen laten doen.

----------


## koes912

informatie heb doorgenomen en sluit mij aan bij de vorige sprekers.

----------

